# Track frame sizing not road frame size?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

In my quest to learn about and procure a track/singlespeed bike, I'm comparing frame sizes that fit me. My road bike size is 56cm. I've heard that track bikes have a higher BB and therefore the top tube may be further off the ground than a same sized road frame. Is this true?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

purpose-built track bikes -- those intended strictly for use on the track -- typically have less BB drop, resulting in a higher BB and the higher standover height that you describe.

However ---- not all SS bikes are built for use on the track. A lot of people assume that a bike with track dropouts is a "real, true track frame", and that's not universally true any more. Some that have the look of a track bike (horizontal or track dropouts, etc.) are actually built with geometry more like a road bike. So .... you would actually need to decide: is this bike for track use, or more for SS/fixie urban riding? That will indicate what type of frame you should actually be looking for. If you are actually interested in a track bike, the next question becomes, "will I still be able to stand over the TT since this kind of bike may be higher?". Most track frames will list standover height in their geometry charts, you can compare those with your road bike and get an idea what's going on.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> So .... you would actually need to decide: is this bike for track use, or more for SS/fixie urban riding?


Bingo! Assume this is for urban use as singlespeed was an option. Track frames probably aren't the best choice for outdoor riding--in fact, many higher end track frames won't even be drilled for brakes. If you want a track frame to ride on a velodrome make sure to check with the facility before buying--many won't let you ride on bikes with too little BB clearance.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Special Eyes said:


> In my quest to learn about and procure a track/singlespeed bike, I'm comparing frame sizes that fit me. My road bike size is 56cm. I've heard that track bikes have a higher BB and therefore the top tube may be further off the ground than a same sized road frame. Is this true?



"Standover" is really a useless measurement when it comes to bike fit... There are no real world senarios where standover would effect your ability to ride or stop the bike( unless of course you ride a 50cm frame and try to ride a 60cm frame). 

I have 3 true track frames. Two are a size down and one is the same size as my road bike. I much prefer riding the frame that is a same size as my road bike...It's more comfortable and it "feels" better to me

Like a lot of things in this sport, it boils down to personal preference. I prefer my track frames the same size as my road frames.. 

I should add my reason for the same size frame is I'm old and don't like a lot of bar drop on my bikes. Riding the larger frames get the bars up to a comfortable level for my old back..

Others will chime in with the opposing view.....( and I'll guess most will disagree with me)


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the very informative replies. Between what I now know and my LBS, I'm confident that I'll make the right choice. No, I won't be at the velodrome, but the town, yes.

Dave, not sure what defines 'old' around here, but I'm pert near 60, although my body doesn't buy that yet so my mind has to remind it periodically (to be safe). Fortunately, cycling is a sport that you can take with you into senior-dom.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Special Eyes said:


> Thanks, everyone for the very informative replies. Between what I now know and my LBS, I'm confident that I'll make the right choice. No, I won't be at the velodrome, but the town, yes.
> 
> Dave, not sure what defines 'old' around here, but I'm pert near 60, although my body doesn't buy that yet so my mind has to remind it periodically (to be safe). Fortunately, cycling is a sport that you can take with you into senior-dom.



Ha...I'm just a kid............ 53 years old....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Ha...I'm just a kid............ 53 years old....


Top secret pic of Hickey at the local velodrome 

<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/2812285203_d0fd39ffdd.jpg?v=0>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Top secret pic of Hickey at the local velodrome
> 
> <img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/2812285203_d0fd39ffdd.jpg?v=0>



That had to be a few years ago....My hair is much more gray today


----------

